# My palomino filly is turning black!?



## Speed Racer

All horses have black skin. Doesn't mean her coat's going to turn black. :wink:


----------



## Chiilaa

It's a very normal part of the shedding process. Remember, a foal's first shed will usually be their darkest point. Here is an example that resembles your baby:


----------



## StellaIW

It's not skin, it's her new coat. First I thought it was sun damage, but as you can se on her neck she was clipped there when she was born, and the coat that is growing out is dark.


----------



## StellaIW

Thank you! I was told that she is a chestnut if she's going dark now. Not that it matters what color she is.


----------



## Chiilaa

Definitely not a chestnut, definitely a pally. And still gorgeous!


----------



## Joie

She's a palomino. I had a palomino filly that shed out black the first time she shed, and she ended up an "Isabella" at maturity. It's normal for them to shed dark.


----------



## NdAppy

Palomino foals can shed out super, super dark.

Lacy's Photos <<< some really good pictures of exactly that on that link. 

IMO its sooty making your filly shed that dark. Your mare has it and it wouldn't be a surprise for the filly to have it as well.


----------



## StellaIW

NdAppy said:


> Palomino foals can shed out super, super dark.
> 
> Lacy's Photos <<< some really good pictures of exactly that on that link.
> 
> IMO its sooty making your filly shed that dark. Your mare has it and it wouldn't be a surprise for the filly to have it as well.


Thanks for the photos! That foal is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Corporal

NdAppy said:


> Lacy's Photos


She is REALLY well built.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

She may be a suet palomino or "Dirty" Maybe a chocolate palomino? But definately a palomino.


TRR


----------



## scaequestrian

Could she perhaps be a silver? Sometimes silver dapple bay or black can appear palomino before shedding out.


----------



## StellaIW

Some people think that her mother is a silver bay. Lol, I think I need to test both of my horses.


----------



## StellaIW

But I don't think her dam is a silver bay. She changes her color though - she has a thread here on this forum about it. 

Dam of the foal. 

Sometimes dark.









(Preggers and fussy coat.)


















Sometimes red.









The sire of the foal.


----------



## StellaIW

+ The baby had pink skin around the eyes as a newborn, a bay horse have black skin.


----------



## verona1016

I'm going to agree with the sooty gene theory


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

The mare to me looks to be a chocolate palomino shes pretty girl!!


----------



## Jewelsb

Very pretty colored mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

I hope she turns out to be a chocolate palomino. It's one of the most beautiful colors I think...


----------



## Chiilaa

Baby is definitely a palomino. Mumma is DEFINITELY a chestnut, not a palomino, and not a silver bay. She is too "red" for either of them.


----------



## StellaIW

Yes, I am certain that the mare is a chestnut! The baby can only be a chestnut or a palomino.  But I think - as you all write - that baby is a palomino.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Whoa. Look at how her neck is developing. Lol. 

Shes gonna be one stout little girl. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

CLaPorte432 said:


> Whoa. Look at how her neck is developing. Lol.
> 
> Shes gonna be one stout little girl.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I sure hope so! She is super tiny, but if she becomes a tank, I probably will be able to ride her,

She was about 80 cm when she was born. Normally a foal with her mother and father would be 90 cm.


----------



## StellaIW

But one more thing.

She (baby) looks like a sabino right? She got four white legs, up over one knee in front, the other is probably to the middle of the knee.

On one of her back legs the white almost goes up to her, I think you guys call it stifle? On the other back leg the white goes up over her hock. 

She also got white markings on her belly.


----------



## WesternTale

Awh. She looks like a lil little foot 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Do you have a good picture of the white on her legs? Sabino will cause jagged edges and a roaning appearance where the while and gold meet.

Splash on the other hand, will cause white legs, belly white and excessive face white, but its a very crisp, clear line typically. Splash is bottom heavy and often looks like they were just dipped into a paint bucket.

She may carry splash and sabino but with her golden color, its difficult to tell which pattern it is, or if its both.

I personally think she has both. My reasoning is her face. The white is very bottom heavy and goes under her jaw, indicationg splash. But you can also see jagged edges as opposed to a crisp line which indicates sabino too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

She is soo light so it's hard to see the white on her legs. But I have a few (bad ones) of her as a newborn. 

She was very sick, tiny and thin when she was born poor thing. (Premature)


----------



## CLaPorte432

Im thinking she has a strong splash gene. From the above photos, i dont see the sabino roaning or jagged edges that many sabinos exibit. Doesnt mean she doesnt carry sabino though. I still think she does.

So my best educated guess is sabino and splash. If shes ever used for breeding in the future, she should be tested for frame. Frame can hide (even on solid horses) so its best to test and be safe as opposed to sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW




----------



## Chiilaa

She is gorgeous. And with a dark shed like this, you will definitely know where her white goes to


----------



## blue eyed pony

She looks splash (bottom heavy white that slides to one or both sides), sabino (avoids the eye) and MAYYYYYBE frame (white that spreads out above the eyes) to me... gorgeous though!!


----------



## Spirit Lifter

I don't know....but I'm not seeing Pali. Looks like chestnut to me but that's a very uneducated guess from the little I know. If you breed a Pali to a chestnut it's usually one or the other. I've never seen a Pali shed out like that but there is a first for everything. It'd be nice to fast forward a little bit in time. I bet she turns out a lot like her mom.


----------



## blue eyed pony

SL, I have. Foal shed is usually the darkest, and some pali's are quite dark (chocolate palomino, ever heard of it? they look almost like a black silver, but they're a cream dilute not a silver dilute)


----------



## Spirit Lifter

Oh and one more thing......I WANT HER! Her AND her mother are so unique that to me they are very desirable!!!! What are your plans for baby?:?


----------



## StellaIW

The chrome on her back legs are starting to become visible.


----------



## StellaIW

SpiritLifter said:


> Oh and one more thing......I WANT HER! Her AND her mother are so unique that to me they are very desirable!!!! What are your plans for baby?:?




I'm gonna keep her. She's very small though, I'm guessing she will be to small for me to ride. 

I guess I will have to take up driving or something. 

If she miraculously becomes big enough for me to ride, she will be trained in dressage like her mama was before.  (Perhaps some western and jumping too.)


----------



## StellaIW

blue eyed pony said:


> She looks splash (bottom heavy white that slides to one or both sides), sabino (avoids the eye) and MAYYYYYBE frame (white that spreads out above the eyes) to me... gorgeous though!!


Lol, I really, really need to test both of my horses.  Thanks!


----------



## Bridgertrot

Speed Racer said:


> All horses have black skin.


This thread is four pages and nobody noticed this? lol Double dilutes...










Unless I'm crazy and missed something.

And I love seeing updates on your mare and foal! Super pretty.


----------



## StellaIW




----------



## caseymyhorserocks

I don't know a thing about color genetics, but if you look at her moms face in one of the photos she has dark brown hair on her face around her eye and muzzle and some along her neck. Your foal could have some color like that with different shades.. That being said, foals currently change colors alot, look at Candy! Almost looked like a cremello without the pink skin. Oh! never noticed that, her hooves changed colors as well.










And now


----------



## riccil0ve

Speed Racer said:


> All horses have black skin. Doesn't mean her coat's going to turn black. :wink:


Tsk tsk, Speed! Ricci has pink skin! =P Granted, it's only where she is white, the rest is dark skin, but being predominately white, she has very little black skin.

OP, I know nothing of colors. Your filly is adorable though, and her parents are beautiful! So glad she is doing well. Good luck with her!


----------



## Army wife

OP...you should post some newer pics of your filly so we can all see how she shedded out!!! dont feel bad, my filly did the same thing. so did her sire, and he is very very dark/sooty/chocolate pali...whatever you wanna call it. so I think my filly got his sooty gene, although im still waiting on it to really show up.


----------



## StellaIW

Army wife said:


> OP...you should post some newer pics of your filly so we can all see how she shedded out!!! dont feel bad, my filly did the same thing. so did her sire, and he is very very dark/sooty/chocolate pali...whatever you wanna call it. so I think my filly got his sooty gene, although im still waiting on it to really show up.


Not much has happened since I posted pictures the last time.


----------



## Army wife

HHmm, I would have thought she would loose her foal coat by now, but I guess that depends on where you live and what your weather is like. I've been told deworming them can keep them from shedding out...who knows!! lol


----------



## StellaIW

She is about 7 weeks old now. 

Over here, foals are no where near done with their shedding by that age.


----------



## Army wife

ha!! hhmm..guess that makes sense...sorry didn't realize this thread was so fresh, duh!! lol


----------



## filly20

Momma isn't bay to begin with . She looks more like a chocolate palomino. Her mane and tail color is way wrong to be a bay and the baby looks like she's going to be a silver palomino/chocolate palomino as well, but looks like more of a silver . Beautiful horses by the way


----------



## NdAppy

Neither mom nor baby are silver. Dam is a sooty chestnut/sorrel and baby is going to be a sooty palomino.


----------



## Army wife

have you ever had your mare tested? she looks like a sooty pali to me. how do you know for sure she is chestnut? just curious


----------



## Chiilaa

Army wife said:


> have you ever had your mare tested? she looks like a sooty pali to me. how do you know for sure she is chestnut? just curious


In some pictures she looks palomino, but she is far too red in others. It's not how dark she is, instead it's how red she is. Palominos should be golden in hue, not red.


----------



## Army wife

True, but palomino has red base with a creme dilution. If she has a sooty gene in there, and it is expressed this much, then I would test her for the creme dilution as well. Out of curiosity, if nothing else. Maybe it's just a matter of personal opinion, but I see golden hue in this mare. But, thats only my opinion, and I am no way a color expert. What is the post about the dam called?


----------



## NdAppy

Here you go AW. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/silver-bay-no-way-right-114688/


----------



## Army wife

Oh how funny!! I think I have run across this thread before!! Thank you


----------



## StellaIW

Some new pictures of the baby in question! You can't see it in these pictures but she is actually starting to look red on some spots when the sun is on her.


----------



## Army wife

Now I'm stumped  Beautiful!!


----------



## Horsnaround64

She is a beauty


----------



## Nuala

Speed Racer said:


> All horses have black skin. Doesn't mean her coat's going to turn black. :wink:


not all horses have black skin this filly doesnt even have black skin or at least all black skin as you can tell from the skin color around her lips and nostrils.


----------



## Chiilaa

Nuala said:


> not all horses have black skin this filly doesnt even have black skin or at least all black skin as you can tell from the skin color around her lips and nostrils.


The pink skin around this particular filly's nose and mouth are pink due to the white marking over her face.


----------



## Nuala

Chiilaa said:


> The pink skin around this particular filly's nose and mouth are pink due to the white marking over her face.


It is pink for lack of pigment, hence why I said "or at least all black skin" For the sake of the argument that not all skin on one horses is even black. cremello? perlino? 

An Akhal-Teke horse for an expamle












The filly and mare are both beautiful I would love to know what their tests show when you get them done.


----------



## Spirit Lifter

Whatever your baby turns out to be will be stunning. Can't wait to see. Does anyone have a pic of a sooty pali foal to see if they look like that as foals? What a guessing game!


----------



## SplashedOvero

StellaIW said:


> But I don't think her dam is a silver bay. She changes her color though - she has a thread here on this forum about it.
> 
> Dam of the foal.
> 
> Sometimes dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Preggers and fussy coat.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sire of the foal.


 
She Looks Like Shes Going Silver Dapple 


I have a Silver Dapple Black gelding & when I got him at 6 months Old He was a Light Reddish tan Chestnut & he shedded out silver.
Hes Some Pics (Wish I still had foal pictures Unfortunally I dont :/ )


----------



## LKC

I agree with army wife, I do see golden hue in mares coloring as well, especially in her legs. My first thought was chocolate pali for both mare and foal.


----------



## Army wife

I would love to see her genetic testing. Very unique mare either way 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

My guess would be for silver dapple. Very cute baby any ole which way!!!


----------



## Chiilaa

If we compare these two pictures, it becomes clear that Stella is not palomino. Look at how "red" her colour is when compared to her definitely pally loverboy.


















Once we have eliminated the palomino idea, we look at the next - silver. If we again compare the lovely Stella, this time to a silver bay. Look in particular at the legs - Stella's are paler than her body, creamy, and definitely not dark. The silver bay has darker legs than his body, a chocolate colour that is the standard with silver bays.


----------



## Army wife

Interesting Chiilaa...I was wondering if you could point anything out between the pics of the dam and stud. I still see her legs as pretty golden, and not necessarily red.


----------



## Chiilaa

It is normal for a chestnut to have lighter legs than the rest of its body, especially when they also have flaxen present. What you want to look at is the overall tone of her body - it's very very red. Whereas the palomino stud has a very gold tone to his. Bear in mind that both these pictures are taken at the same time of day - looking at the shadows. The time is late afternoon, which is going to make all horses appear a much warmer colour than they may be in real life. However, you would expect this in both pictures, not just in Stella's. 

Check out this guy for what I mean about the colour of a chestnut's legs. He is a Haflinger, so definitely not a palomino as they don't have cream at all.


----------



## Alpha App

Yep, just a foal shed trying to play tricks on you. 

Cute filly.


----------



## StellaIW

I don't know how it is done in other contries than Sweden, but over here we have to take out an "ID controller" who draws of the horses markings, coat color, takes some hair for DNA testing of the parents and give the horse a chip. 

So I had one come out, but they could not decide what color she is. Haha. So I'm going to have her tested for cream. 

She is very sun bleached so she is looking more red now.

Her color when there is no sun.




























A bit redder when the sun is on her.


----------



## StellaIW

She is now loosing the dark fluffy coat and turning into a beautiful golden color!


----------



## MangoRoX87

She is such a good looking baby!


----------



## verona1016

What a fabulous filly! She is definitely my favorite foal


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's beautiful!!


----------



## cakemom

Awe!! Look at our sweet girl growing up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Pretty foal! My palomino mare she out really dark as a baby as well. And now she is a pretty golden palomino color. So I wouldn't worry .








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79

Whatever color she ends up being, she is one stunning little filly!!!!


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone! 

But now... her mane is getting dark.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

*Dun Disquise*



StellaIW said:


>


Shes gorgeous! I am unfamiliar with Pali's and this thread has been really interesting to read everyone's pali stories, But is that a counter shading or dorsal stripe appearing? hmmm, almost looks like she is pretending to be dun!


----------



## WSArabians

This has been one interesting filly!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

It looks like she inherited sooty from momma 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> It looks like she inherited sooty from momma
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Her mother has a gray tail and white mane. And it looks like my filly is going for a gray mane and a white tail. 

And she has inherited her mothers dapples!


----------



## StellaIW

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> Shes gorgeous! I am unfamiliar with Pali's and this thread has been really interesting to read everyone's pali stories, But is that a counter shading or dorsal stripe appearing? hmmm, almost looks like she is pretending to be dun!


It's counter shading, it's pretty blurry.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

She is a gorgeous filly!!!


----------



## StellaIW

Thank you!

She has now lost all of her "fuzzy stuff" on her belly.

And look what I found on her today,










I new she had a few spots and dots of white on her belly, but this is a lot more than I thought!


----------



## NdAppy

Baby fuzz is sure great at hiding belly spots! I love how much white she ended up with!


----------



## DrumRunner

You are so lucky you live so far away.. lol I would come and steal her to give her loves... I can't wait to watch her as she grows into herself..Gorgeous filly. :wink:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove

I just read through this whole thread and I'm obsessed with this filly. I'm glad the OP is keeping everyone updated..... this is a really fun guessing game. Haha


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Wow interesting read and interesting baby! She is a beauty! I found a pic of another sooty palominoo foal, I'll post it. I also wonder if your girl maybe has sabino?


----------



## StellaIW

Here's some more updates for you all!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

I think I love her... LOL


----------



## verona1016

More and more gorgeous every day


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Can I please have her???? I mean she would have a perfect home with me! . But seriously, you ever want to sell her as she gets older, I'll take her in a minute! Her face is getting more and more gorgeous.


----------



## Army wife

She's a looker for sure!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Can I please have her???? I mean she would have a perfect home with me! . But seriously, you ever want to sell her as she gets older, I'll take her in a minute! Her face is getting more and more gorgeous.


I will keep this little treasure to the end of time. :wink: She is the only foal my mare will have so I intend to keep her. 

And if she turns out nicely I will probably breed her.  I kind of wished for a colt, but now I am pretty pleased that I got a filly.


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks for all of the comments on her!


And is it the sooty gene that is making her mane gray?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Yes. The sooty gene can account for grey hairs in the mane and tail.


----------



## Army wife

StellaIW said:


> Thanks for all of the comments on her!
> 
> 
> And is it the sooty gene that is making her mane gray?


I "think" so too. Only b/c my filly is out of a beautiful sooty pali and he has an amazing silver mane and tail. Get's darker each year it seems. My filly's got some coming in her mane too. But I doubt it'll ever be as much as her sires


----------



## StellaIW

Army wife said:


> I "think" so too. Only b/c my filly is out of a beautiful sooty pali and he has an amazing silver mane and tail. Get's darker each year it seems. My filly's got some coming in her mane too. But I doubt it'll ever be as much as her sires


Do you have any pictures of your filly and her sire?


----------



## StellaIW

ThirteenAcres said:


> Yes. The sooty gene can account for grey hairs in the mane and tail.


Thanks for the answer!


----------



## xxdanioo

StellaIW said:


> I will keep this little treasure to the end of time. :wink: She is the only foal my mare will have so I intend to keep her.


no more babehs?!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

OMG more Stella's baby photos!!! SO CUTTTEEEE!! I was missing these! ;-) Did you ever officially NAME the filly by the way?!?!


----------



## StellaIW

I did name her, but we had some trouble with that name. Lol! People thought I named the her "cantaloupe" and that was not what I wanted haha.

For now I am calling her Storm. 

On 21st November we have to have a official name for her papers though. 

xxdanioo, Unfortunately my mare has gotten laminitis and therefore I will not breed her agian. :-(


----------



## xxdanioo

StellaIW said:


> I did name her, but we had some trouble with that name. Lol! People thought I named the her "cantaloupe" and that was not what I wanted haha.
> 
> For now I am calling her Storm.
> 
> On 21st November we have to have a official name for her papers though.
> 
> xxdanioo, Unfortunately my mare has gotten laminitis and therefore I will not breed her agian. :-(


Ooh right, poor momma. This little lady should produce something nice down the line for you at least. I have a feeling she is going to do wonders in the show ring


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh that's right didn't the name mean wolf?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian

I think she might be a dark palomino or a liver chesnut with flaxen mane and tail. =]


----------



## StellaIW

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Oh that's right didn't the name mean wolf?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dechanteloup, Chant = singing, Loup = Wolf. But If everyone thinks she's named after a melon... just no. Haha.


----------



## Army wife

I totally read it as cantaloupe at first too!! Ohh no lol storm looks fitting


----------



## TheSkipper

Ive just read every post and looked at every picture and this is facinating to me!! I love this! you should keep us all posted! She is the most gorgeous baby I have seen!


----------



## WSArabians

Grogeous! She is definitely sabino, whatever colour she ends up!
You should get her tested. :-D


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer

May I just say that your filly is _adorable_. I don't have enought time to read all of the posts, but did you mention her breed?


----------



## StellaIW

What breed is she not! Lol!

Her father is a German Riding Pony. (He got welsh pony, welsh mountain, welsh cob, arabian, thoroughbred, westfalian and so on in him.) 

They kind of mix smaller ponies (mostly welsh) with horses to get a pony with the looks of a warmblood horse. 

Her mother is probably a welsh cob. 

Storm, my filly, will be registered as a Welsh Partbred.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer

Just from the looks of her, she looks like she will be elegant  She is built great and I never have heard of a horse with so many breeds in her! lol


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Yes, very stunning filly there! Definitely will be a looker, congrats!


----------



## RubieLee

Very sooty! Gorgeous little girl. Your lucky to have her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Lol I've been talking with a lady who might very possibly have a mare I used to have's baby that we bred her for.. The baby would be Qh/Kiger cross. And this lady has one that kinda looks like mother n father, and he's a beautiful sooty palomino too


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone!



ThirteenAcres said:


> Yes. The sooty gene can account for grey hairs in the mane and tail.


Another question, The tip of Storms ears are darker, could that be because of the sooty gene?


----------



## NdAppy

IMPO yes that is caused by the sooty gene.


----------



## StellaIW

Her hocks and knees are getting darker, and she is - as before - darker around her eyes.


----------



## blue eyed pony

FLUFFAY 

I don't actually like pali's [especially pali mares - that white tail is a nightmare when they're in season] but I love her... I can has plz? teeheee anything 12.2 upwards I can ride as long as it's chunky and I'm in a saddle that will allow for my long legs [a general purpose will do, preferably a jumping saddle though!]... my butt fits in a 15 inch dressage/turnout saddle but my legs do not!

edit; you can has the 14.2 blingy bucky mare I'm eyeing off as a project, 4yo only lightly broke... no mucky tails that should be white but are actually black?! hahahahah


----------



## Nokotaheaven

She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## CLaPorte432

She's adorable. And she has one of the strongest sooty genes I've seen on a palomino. Very cool!


----------



## Chiilaa

CLaPorte432 said:


> She's adorable. And she has one of the strongest sooty genes I've seen on a palomino. Very cool!


This is the strongest I have seen:










Verified by testing to be palomino.


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ wow. Very very cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Not a lot of change here. Her mane is turning darker and darker though.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

So much sooty! So Awesome! Very beautiful ;-)


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

*Squee!!!* 

She's so tiny and squishable


----------



## StellaIW

BrieannaKelly, Thank you!

Kayleeloveslaneandlana, She sure is tiny! Here's she is beside a 16.3 HH mare (Brown or bay or whatever you call it! We kind of call horses of this color brown if they have a light coat or dark brown if they have ha darker coat.) And a grey 15.2 HH mare. 



















Both are preggers, hence their bellies.

Right now, there's mud everywhere. We usually have a lot of snow at this time of the year, but it's only raining and raining all the time.


----------



## Nmgirl

she is so beautiful! i love the color changes!


----------



## Lunavi

Not to jack your post Stella ( I've been lurking....and she's beautiful! ) but hopefully these examples help with your questions....I have a soft spot for sooty pali's  as I have one of my own! This is Nugget...

In winter coat, note the dapples, dark legs, dark ear "rims", grey mane/white tail and if you can see it, the slight counter shading on his back. And his butt always gets darker first lol
















...( and the goofy face )









And tada! His summer coat...no dapples or dark legs!









You'll definitely need to update pics next summer!....and ya know....I could always use another sooty pali....*evil thoughts* lol


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Beautiful Lunavi! I didn't know too much or even ear too much of the sooty gene until I got my girl. I found Stella's thread and have been "wow'd" with her gorgeous filly. It's so neat watching so much change in these babies. 
Thanks for sharing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

You're not jacking my post! Please, everyone, feel free to post pictures of your sooty palominos! 

Beautiful horse Lunavi!


----------



## StellaIW

So I've been lurking around for future husbands for my filly just for fun, and I found this nice pony stallion. Keep in mind that he's only two years old now.

But I was wondering about his tail, it got a lot of grey in it. His father is a palomino and his mother is a bay/brown. Could the sooty gene cause this too or is it something else?


----------



## Kayella

That might not be grey hair, it's pretty common in buckskins. My boy has it, where the tips of his mane and tail are an orange-y color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016

StellaIW said:


> So I've been lurking around for future husbands for my filly just for fun, and I found this nice pony stallion. Keep in mind that he's only two years old now.
> 
> But I was wondering about his tail, it got a lot of grey in it. His father is a palomino and his mother is a bay/brown. Could the sooty gene cause this too or is it something else?


I don't think that one's sooty- I'd guess buckskin with sabino causing the white in the tail (as well as the leg white)

It reminds me of the Shire from this post: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/shire-horse-what-colour-she-140893/ though that particular horse had more obviously sabino leg markings


----------



## wetrain17

Subbing because I love seeing updated pictures of her


----------



## NdAppy

With that stallion being as he is only two, my impression is that is left over baby flaxen. You can see that it doesn't reach the top of his tail. I am betting it all grows out...


----------



## verona1016

NdAppy said:


> With that stallion being as he is only two, my impression is that is left over baby flaxen. You can see that it doesn't reach the top of his tail. I am betting it all grows out...


Interesting- I had no idea it could stick around so long!


----------



## aerie

Oh my gooses she is too cute! I just want to cuddle with her adorableness!


----------



## StellaIW

aerie said:


> Oh my gooses she is too cute! I just want to cuddle with her adorableness!


She's cute and she knows it!


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks for all of the replies about the stallion!


----------



## Army wife

I heard that grays gray from the bottom of the tail up. But I've also seen that a lot in buckskins. Geesh he's so stinking cute!!! Q about your filly's most recent glamour shot....do you have her tied by her neck?


----------



## StellaIW

I always tie horses up in their halter and around their neck, In case they try to get loose. If you only tie them in their halter, I think the pressure on one spot on the neck is too much. 

This is how I tie up the stallion I have.


----------



## lezzy6

If I were to put money on it. Owning Palomino's myself, one being sooty. I would say the mare is a sooty Palomino. I know she is 'red' in some photo's but I like to look at the legs which aren't so red. Also one of my mares has been genetically tested as Palomino and she can be quite 'red' from time to time. Especially when she is not on her "all white feed" diet and goes very smutty/sooty.


----------



## Chiilaa

lezzy6 said:


> If I were to put money on it. Owning Palomino's myself, one being sooty. I would say the mare is a sooty Palomino. I know she is 'red' in some photo's but I like to look at the legs which aren't so red. Also one of my mares has been genetically tested as Palomino and she can be quite 'red' from time to time. Especially when she is not on her "all white feed" diet and goes very smutty/sooty.


Regarding the underlined, it is not unusual for chestnuts to have very pale lower legs - when you throw flaxen into the mix, as Stella has, some are pale enough to be mistaken for white markings. It is very important in most cases to take the "whole" horse to judge colour from, and the whole horse in this case is very definitely chestnut. These horses are all chestnut:


----------



## AnnaHalford

Gosh. Stella, Storm is lovely. Well done Mum and Dad...


----------



## lezzy6

Has she been colour tested yet? Because I wouldn't be quite so sure! But yes, you never know!


----------



## StellaIW

Her eye color; (Sorry about the bad quality on the picture.)









Mane is getting darker.


----------



## Almond Joy

Subbing because I want baby Storm updates and pictures!!!!


----------



## Bobthebuilder

Moar!  She's so lovely.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

she is so stinking cute!


----------



## WhiteHorse

She's so cute!!!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Just found this thread today...what a beautiful filly!


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone.

Nothing new is going on colour wise. Unless you look at how dirty she is...
Her belly is very light, so I'm thinking she might have inherited her mothers pangare too. 

I think she has started to shed a little bit though. Can't wait for the summer coat to show.


----------



## Snizard93

Subbing!


----------



## NdAppy

She is just so dang adorable


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Wow! Purty purty girl! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy

I can just imagine her going over a little cross rail with her knees/legs picked up like that! So cute!


----------



## jillybean19

What breed is she? I love her build!


----------



## existentialpony

Oh my gosh, how adorable. Just had to say!


----------



## stevenson

she is really cute.. and she does not look that dirty to me !


----------



## Remali

I just adore your beautiful little girl!!


----------



## StellaIW

Almond Joy said:


> I can just imagine her going over a little cross rail with her knees/legs picked up like that! So cute!


Her mother was an amazing jumper, perhaps she will be too?


----------



## StellaIW

jillybean19 said:


> What breed is she? I love her build!


She is s sturdy little girl! 

Her father is a German Riding pony and a riding pony is often a mix Welsh Pony, German Warmblood, arabian and Thoroughbred and various of other breeds. The goal is to create a pony that looks like and moves like a German Warmblood. 

Her mother was most likely a Welsh Cob.


----------



## Cweaver

Subbing Your little filly has seriously become one of the horse forums biggest celebreties. As said before.. she's so precious


----------



## 2horses

I love her. She's so cute, and she also looks like one of the most playful babies ever!


----------



## lovelyStory

*Filly pics*



StellaIW said:


> Thanks for the photos! That foal is absolutely gorgeous!


Poop. I went to look at her, and got a "Go Daddy" page saying the site was for sale


----------



## smrobs

Stella, she is growing up beautifully. Love that coloring and she's got some flashy chrome .


----------



## MustangWoman

Speed Racer said:


> All horses have black skin. Doesn't mean her coat's going to turn black. :wink:


Actually, some horses have black skin, some have pink skin, and some have freckled skin.


----------



## StellaIW

My little Storm, one year old and in her summer coat. Her mane is even darker in reality than it is on these pictures.


----------



## StellaIW

Storm - YouTube

Here you can see the color of the mane a little bit better. It's the first time she sees an umbrella. ;-)


----------



## MiniMom24

Following. Such a beautiful horse


----------



## Tryst

She has grown up a lot! Still such a lovely filly. Thank you for updating.


----------



## verona1016

Wow, I can't believe she's already a year old. Still gorgeous as ever


----------



## Bridgertrot

She's such a ham lol and quite brave to be the first to run up to the scary umbrella lol


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh my gosh, she's grown soooooo much!! But she's still super-cute - love how chunky she is, with that pretty white face and thick mane. You must be so proud!


----------



## CatrinaB87

I just went through all 18 pages of this, WOW! What a beautiful baby! Is there such a thing as a silver palomino? Good to know if you ever fall on hard times, there will be PLENTY of places for your horses to go


----------



## NdAppy

A palomino could carry the silver gene but it would _not_ affect the coat as silver only works on black. Palomino is red + cream.


----------



## barrelbeginner

0.0 she is beautiful!!


----------



## grizz

So stinking beautiful. Your one lucky ducky!


----------



## Casey02

I love the name storm for her!

This picture is kind of like her color, it just keeps changing into something else (like a storm) 










The video of her is precious too, so curious!


----------

